# Avoid PC Club at all cost!!!



## WebSurferAZ (Aug 13, 2001)

HI All,

Just wanted to share with you the horrible experience I had at PC Club (42 PC Club store locations throughout California, Nevada, Ohio, Oregon, Washington, Oklahoma and Arizona). 

I ordered a computer system with some upgrades. They were way late in assembling the system and only did so after I had made several calls to them.

I had the system less than 24 hours and had to return it because it crashed or froze over a dozen times during this short period. I took it back and was told they'd look at it, but it would take 2-3 days. Needless to say I was pissed since my $1,000 brand new system did not work correctly and now I'd be without it for 3 days. 

I never received call back from them. After 4 days I called and they hadn't touched my system. I took it back and got a refund. 

I left out some details about how poorly I had been treated at every contact with the personnel at PC Club. I will NEVER again deal with this terrible company.

I hope this will keep you from having to deal with this nightmare company.


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

They ranked really low on resellerratings.com, a very good site for checking out a vendor before you do business with them

http://www.resellerratings.com/seller1610.html


----------



## pcclub (Oct 12, 2002)

Hi WebSurferAZ,

It came to my attention from our forum members that you had a bad experience at one of our store locations. I am sorry about the whole situation. If you can  E-mail me some information about which store that you had problems with and what happenned, we will try to make sure it doesn't happen again.

We try to keep all our customers happy but sometimes we fail. Your feedback will be helpful for us to improve ourselves.

Thank you,
Andy (PC Club Webmaster)


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Hello Andy 

We are waiting to see if your are a good businessman or a bad one


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

Bought my comp thru local PC Club a bit over a year ago, have been happy with its performance.
No hardware problems, & aside for the blue screens which W98SE Seems prone to at times  I've no complaints with it, or service.


----------



## Ol Sarge (Jul 21, 2002)

I'd really like to hear WebSurferAZ's response to the entry from pcclub on 12 Oct. The silence is deafening.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Not sure if it will be posted, Andy asked for it to be emailed.


----------



## davidreidok (Oct 20, 2001)

I purchased a PC Club machine (using it now) some months ago.

This is from the Tulsa Ok store.

They built me the machine and I took it home and it would not work on my DSL using the built in ethernet connection.

I took it back they messed with it several times.

Finally they replaced the motherboard with another of the same brand.

Same old same o. Except it would do all sorts of wierd things when connected to the Web. Work ok then not ok.

took it back several times.

They then put in a different brand motherboard.

This one worked ok part time.

By this time I had been back and forth maybe 6 times and asked for my money back.

Manager just about fainted when I said that and said he would fix it.

They ended up putting in a ethernet card and it finally worked. My thought was why not do this on the second visit and save me all the time. I got the impression all along they knew what the problem was but just did not want to give me the ethernet card till I asked for my money back.

I would have said it was something in my ADSL modem except I had two other computers that worked just fine on that modem ( I kept changing out computers to be sure it was not me)

Any way, after a horrible start up, the system has worked ok and I am pleased with it.

Would I buy another one from PC Club -- probably not, mainly cause I wasted about enough money in gas and time to buy a hi dollar Compaq off the shelf by the time it was all said and done.

But after a while it became a game and I just stayed after them and they made the thing work. 

Over the many trips I was in the store, I saw several others in there with problems and wanting money back as well.

I would give them the benefit of the doubt, but my experience was they fixed it, but it sure took a long time and many trips back and forth.


----------



## Low-key (Nov 9, 2002)

my emachine would not boot up so i took it to PCclub they told me that i had a virus and they would fix it for a $108 i left the Pc with the CD that came with the PC. when i took the thing home to my suprise half my programs were missing and i could not setup my internet account no matter what i tryed. it turned out that instead of w98se they gave me something that did not work with the emachine. i then call emachine, which i should have done in the first place, and they help me reload w98se, the same CD i gave pc club and my system worked like a cham.


----------



## minhin (Nov 13, 2002)

I remember telling a friend of mine to go to PC club to buy a power supply since he burnt out his. If only I know about this store.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Do you have a homepage for them? I'd love to point out that I heard they are really ****y! 

I threatened Imation and finally got my rebate they were holding! 


Course I still have a worthless LS 120 Drive! 

John


----------



## OldGuy99 (Dec 13, 2002)

The following represents a series of letter between myself and various
factotums and pubahs at PC Club after their employees wiped my hard
drive Note that they did this despite the following facts upon which
everyone agrees.

*1. I had paid for an upgrade so money was NOT a problem.
2. The data could be recovered.
3. According to them, the drive that they wiped was / is flawed and will 
soon fail.
Why one would wipe data from a failing hard drive just to re-install the 
operating system has not
been explained. Common sense would dictate that you save the data, then 
put that data onto
a new drive thus creating a sale and a happy customer. But common sense 
along with integrity
seem to be lacking from this company. *

please note that in this forum the factotums offered to fix the situation, but when dealing privately they threatened legal action.
These people suck

and here is the link
http://home.netcom.com/~dpaladin/PC_WIPE.html


----------



## TechDude2003 (Dec 26, 2002)

Dear Mr. Douglas NusbaumWe received your letter dated April2, 2002. After our investigation, we foundthat we have responded to your request. To Further enhance your memoryregarding your situation we have highlighted the key points as follows:Our technician, Chris removed your hard drive and install into another computerto get your information out. Under your supervision, Chris also backed up thedata on a CD and passed the CD to you on December2, 2001Our technician, Ron called and informed you on the phone that the partitionsyou had in your hard drive would cause the system not to be stable. Ron alsoexplained that Partition Magic would not be good to your computer based on thenumbers of partitions you had in your computer. Ron also informed you thatyour hard drive had bad sectors which would eventually fail.When you picked up your computer the system was stable. We had notified youof the possible problems you might have if you install Partition Magic ontoyour hard computer. After you installed Partition Magic onto your system atyour home, Ron then received a phone call from you telling him that yourcomputer was not working correctly.Kim Chu had explained on the phone to you that your data had been backed up onCD on your request while you were in the shop. He also explained to you thatwas why we were able to get your data out---from another computer. He furtherexplained that the bad sectors in a hard drive would cause the hard drive todie eventually.John Loo has already turned down your compensation request since we could notfind any grounds of wrongdoing on the behalf of the PC Club.Based on the above reasons, we formally request that you refrain frompublishing any material about the course of events that is not true. Shouldwe find that you have stated or published anything, which is false, we willreview this matter and proceed with further action.Regards ---blah bla blah.

This is the very last response from PC Club to this idiot. The entire story becomes clear. He was told not to use a certain program. He used it. He did the damage. He is stupid.
By all means blast a company that doesn't help customers and acts irresponsibly. After wasting a half hour reading all this, I'm disgusted to find out it was all because he's a moron.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Closing thread since this is going nowhere and turning into flames and allegations. If original thread starter wishes to post a final wrap up they can contact me via PM and I will then release this thread for the followup. 

---------------------------------------------------------------
Oh and by the way TechDude2003 "Welcome to TSG!" 
Please try and refrain from using name calling too express your views of other individuals.
This is why.......
We do not allow such derogatory talk here at TSG.
Most times when someone does something they were advised against doing it is because they misunderstood the ramification of the action. No one deserves to be called Stupid or a Moron and it will not be tolerated here.
----------------------------------------------------------------

Oh and Andy....A.K.A "PCClub" "Welcome also to TSG!" I like your style and approach. You are a great asset to PCClub.
All companies have problems they must address it is good to know you are taking the initiative!

Dave


----------

